# Is this used Felt too "low end"?



## John in Long Beach (Jan 24, 2009)

Or too much $$$? It will be my first "real" road bike.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/bik/1076014735.html

It will be a companion to my Felt Speed 22.

Thanks,
John in Long Beach, CA


----------



## John Long Bch. CA @ Work (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry for the expired Craigslist ad, it's for a Felt F60, asking price of $480. Waiting for the seller to send pics, I'm not sure what year it is. It received some decent reviews here, a promising sign. If it's in good condition, what do you think it's worth?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

An F60 is far from low end. That is a great bike and comes with good components. I believe that it's a 2004 or 2005 model. F60s run Ultegra components- which are worth much more than $480 alone.


----------



## John in Long Beach (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks terbennett, seller didn't get back to me, I'm assuming he sold it.

John in Long Beach, CA


----------



## John Long Bch. CA @ Work (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmmm...the ad has been reposted, this time it's a F90 for $480.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/1098515330.html

Anyone here care to guess it's worth?


----------

